# Finished Kidding - YEA!!!



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Kennedy delivered triplets - a buck and 2 does sometime this morning. Final tally is:

Experienced does - 14 does kidded, 16 bucks & 16 does. 6 sets of triplets, 6 sets of twins, 2 singles. 1 kid lost.
First Timers - 26 does kidded, 22 bucks & 32 does. 3 sets of triplets, 22 sets of twins, 1 single. 1 kid lost.

I do not believe I will kid out this many does at once ever again! :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...I can understand that!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Time for a bubble bath and chocolates!!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:applaud: Now you can rest. (snort) Sure is a lot at once! Pics when you have time?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! I bet you are relieved.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yeah! :laugh:


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Congrats! I can't even imagine cleaning up after that many, yet alone the stress of all those kiddings!! Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!  I had a few glitches but, overall, it went very well. I am very happy with, and proud of my first timers! They did great.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yay! Only a few more months until breeding season, and you can begin the cycle again .


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you always this cheerful? :laugh:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! I am only kidding 14 this year. 8 due this week with 4 left to go! 
I don't know if I could do any more! You are to be commended, or committed! 
Seriously! Congrats on all the successful kids and sorry for your losses.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you. I think committed would probably be much closer to accurate! :lol: :lol:


----------

